

Microsoft Wants 100 Companies, but to What End? - eusman
http://blog.wired.com/business/2007/10/microsoft-wants.html

======
gscott
Buy them, give them 6 months, then redirect them to MSN.com (Steve Balmer
starts uncontrollable laughing here).

